# Look what was hanging in the Neighborhood



## ugafan83 (Apr 25, 2014)

So I was running around my neighborhood and there is a holding pond about a block from my house and these two guys were just hanging out..Both of them banded


----------



## king killer delete (Apr 26, 2014)

Saw two  feeding in a ditch next to I 16 in Savannah three days ago.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Apr 26, 2014)

Shoulda whacked 'em upside the head with a golf club and took their jewelry. .


----------



## king killer delete (Apr 26, 2014)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Shoulda whacked 'em upside the head with a golf club and took their jewelry. .



 armed robbery


----------



## T-N-T (Apr 26, 2014)

Is it too late for a "quota" hunt?!


----------



## dillakilla12 (Apr 27, 2014)

I was on the hunt for a truck part monday, went down to a buddies junk yard and spooked several green wing teal and several geese out of a pond in the middle of all the cars!


----------



## DuckHuntin101 (Apr 27, 2014)

Been seeing a bunch of Bluewings while fishing here lately.


----------



## Headsortails (Apr 27, 2014)

You should see the Blackbellied Tree Ducks feeding in my daughters back yard


----------



## rnelson5 (Apr 27, 2014)

Headsortails said:


> You should see the Blackbellied Tree Ducks feeding in my daughters back yard



They better be glad they ain't feeding in my back yard!! I need one for my collection.


----------



## bluetickdog (Apr 28, 2014)

We went by a church lastnight on the way to our church and 6 yearold daughter said daddy did you see what was at that church she saw two geese in the parking lot. I told her they need to go to church too.


----------



## Mark K (Apr 28, 2014)

Leave those Lake Loretta geese alone!!


----------



## ugafan83 (Apr 29, 2014)

Mark K said:


> Leave those Lake Loretta geese alone!!



Haha this isn't lake Loretta but it is close. If only they would let us hunt lake Loretta one time!


----------



## NCHillbilly (Apr 29, 2014)

Around here, you could go out about any day and kill a dozen geese with a baseball bat about anywhere if you wanted to. Rats with feathers.


----------



## Mark K (Apr 29, 2014)

Story I heard was DNR gathered the geese at Lake Loretta, banded them, and hauled them down to Seminole...they liked the city life better, so they came back!!


----------



## bcspinks89 (Apr 29, 2014)

theres at least 2 or more that stays in front of the hospital here.


----------



## mguthrie (May 12, 2014)

There's one sittin on a nest on an island in the lowes parking lot at pinola rd in Dekalb county. Guess it thinks the parking lot is a lake.


----------

